# Where am I?



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Bit of fun really, post a pic' of where you are or where you've been today, first correct answer gets next go! Bit like 'I Spy' really.
Must be now or today, not from 7 years past in Outer Mongolia!
Easy one to start with....
Where am I?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

In a car?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

West Yorkshire?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Both incorrect!
Try again. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

In a lorry and it reminds me of somewhere in the South of France but I don't think it is! Somewhere in Derbyshire?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmmm, somewhere in the Mendip hills maybe?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dartmoor?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There is a windscreen with a wiper but its not a car. Its raining and I guess you are bored stuck inside with the rain - so in a campervan?
Could be be in the Peak District, say near Castleton?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

John has the lorry bit right, taken by my co-driver so no holding phone while driving going on. :x 
No where near with the location so far though!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lost and you want us to help get you home


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Far from it, I pass through there every Friday.
I'm hoping that people might like the places they see on this thread, if it keeps running and maybe cruises will take in some of the stunning sights.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

North Wales


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## Howie65 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi
Cheddar ?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks alot like Kilnsey Crag in the Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] We have a winner! It is indeed Kilnsey Crag in North Yorkshire.
I believe it's your go now.


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

A photo from my weekend trip - anyone recognise where it is?? 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Llandudno?


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Otley said:


> Llandudno?


Correct 1st time - your go again! :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

It was the shadow of the War Memorial that gave it away. :wink: 
I'll try to get a good pic' of one of the places I visit later on this week.


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Otley said:


> It was the shadow of the War Memorial that gave it away. :wink:
> I'll try to get a good pic' of one of the places I visit later on this week.


Good spot - Sherlock :wink: :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Where am I?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not cut out to answer that one :roll:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Du-Dum, Tsssh! :lol:


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Think I know the 'Guy' in the middle :wink: 
:wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

No takers yet?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Gunpowder plot statues, near Welwick, Yorkshire :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

That's the one my friend. John & Christopher Wright, two of the conspirators were born in the village.
Your go I believe.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's the next one going to be then?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Taken last week in Western Europe (just to narrow it down!)
download/file.php?mode=view&id=198737


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm... taken on the 15th at 10:11 am from the position of the sun and the shadows cast it looks like you had a nice holiday


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep it was thanks, great driving holiday through some spectacular scenery, and great contrasts from -10C in that picture to 30C in Spain.

Certainly run in a new set of PSS's very nicely over 2500 miles.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pointe Chausenque?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nope, good try but you are 'cold'. 

But we did cross into France from Spain last Thursday at Frontera del Portalet so was close to Pointe Chausenque, again a stunning area.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mont Blanc, which looks similar and is a great skiing area


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Monte Perdido?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

leopard said:


> Monte Perdido?


Had to web it to find out where it was, must have seen it as we travelled the N230, and sorry its a no

Keep trying peeps, tbf one mountain top looks like another so to help its in the Alps not the Pyrenees.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

La Plagne?

Haven't been, heard it's popular though.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nope, keep guessing


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Mont Blanc, which looks similar and is a great skiing area


Sorry somehow missed this, yes spot on, Mont Blanc from the Aiguille du Midi 

Your go..............


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Dani! I guess it's your turn now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CWM3 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mont Blanc, which looks similar and is a great skiing area
> ...


I'll have to think of one soon!

I've been skiing Aguille de Midi in 1972 and I still remember the very top 100 or so metres: narrow, *very* steep and sooo icy when I was there. The only way to get down "safely" was going 'schuß'


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here you go:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

The Great temple of Ramses II. Nubia.
Are you there now Dani???
OP. No past holidays, cheeky. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> No past holidays, cheeky. :wink:


Errr, sorry. It seemed like yesterday even though it was 2 1/2 years ago..... :lol: :lol:

Oh, yes, Abu Simbel is correct


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nae bother, we'll let you off this time! :lol: 
Have another go later this week if you get somewhere nice.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I knew that one Abu Symbel - that was a bit easy Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> Nae bother, we'll let you off this time! :lol:
> Have another go later this week if you get somewhere nice.


Yes. I have a relative over atm so thought I go through pics I've taken before.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not Nefertiti? :lol: Someone thinks she's buried in a larger chamber off Tutankhamun's tomb

http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2015 ... rtiti-tomb


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here you go. This was taken on a recent day out. Too easy, yes?
I'll try harder next time :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good for a Chat t's worth a lot that house :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Should have said: no insider allowed!

Your turn


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a subtle clue in the picture. Can anyone spot it?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not strictly behind bars but I think I spot the prisoner :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Portmeirion, Wales.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Correct! Your turn


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Might have to find a photo from a few days ago, or wait a couple of days. Currently the view is just thick fog!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oops I forgot it was meant to be "now or today"  Mind you, it's crept out from that to "the weekend" several days ago, "last week" (more like two) then 2 1/2 years ago :lol: - so I don't feel too guilty for one a couple of months back.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Hah, well I can post a picture of my computer screen, but I doubt that'll narrow it down 

I'll put one up tomorrow when I'm on the road.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You could try. We might be able to guess :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> Hah, well I can post a picture of my computer screen, but I doubt that'll narrow it down
> 
> I'll put one up tomorrow when I'm on the road.


You're on a road in Summerset :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Hah, well I can post a picture of my computer screen, but I doubt that'll narrow it down
> ...


He'll probably just post a photo of some white lines. :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

To be fair, you've got two choices. You can either have a photo I took of the rain, or this one I took a month ago ** but **, I did drive past here today, so I feel that's valid.










Either that, or you can guess where I took the one in my signature too, as I drive down there most days


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Paulton ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Silbury Hill


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

leopard said:


> Paulton ?


Good enough, give that man a peanut! This was taken from the Midsomer Norton side of the hump, but there is only a field separating the two 

Have you been through this way?



A3DFU said:


> Glastonbury with Glastonbury Thor behind the village.


Whilst not very far away, I'm afraid the wrong answer. The Tor is somewhat larger, naturally occurring, and features the remains of an abbey at the top:









(not my picture)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Silbury Hill


Haha, I saw that edit


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Changed to Silbury Hill because obviously the Thor itself is missing in the picture.

And there is another one just south-east of Calne, visible from the A4 but can't remember the name :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Silbury Hill
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dash said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Paulton ?
> ...


Thanks for the offer of the peanut,but I prefer a meatier snack 

Yep,I have been through as I have family ties down your way (ish) and it is a bit of a landmark not too dissimilar to Wrexham iirc.

Anyways I guess that makes it my turn 

Picture to follow....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

This is in the UK and I visited here in September this year.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that Smoo Cave, near Durness?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> Is that Smoo Cave, near Durness?


Bloody hell that was quick,spot on John and well done !

I thought it would take at least more than 1 attempt 

I get to go up that neck of the woods every year or so and spend a couple of weeks up in Ullapool doing the rounds around the west coast of Scotland and then a holiday abroad if I've got the time.

You probably know Sango Sands,Durness then ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember it well. There's a little boat ride to an inner chamber with an interesting Swedish boatman with some fascinating stories. Yes and a bit further along the top of Scotland a lovely little place called Tongue with a little castle called Varrich at the top of a hill after a walk across the marshes - great to do in the dusk :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll give you a clue: it's a gorge and the path to it is pretty stony 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No one?
Cumon guys, get out for a walk :twisted:


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Cheddar? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stonebridge said:


> Cheddar? :?


Much smaller and narrower than Cheddar Gorge.

Here's another clue: the place is not in England but in Great Britain 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Devil's gorge near Loggerheads.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Devil's gorge near Loggerheads.


Your turn


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Just returned from this bay in south Wales.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wiseman's Bridge / Saundersfoot Bay?


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Wiseman's Bridge / Saundersfoot Bay?


Not quite. Here's a clue:
While we were there, these 'whovians' turned up dressed as David Tennant and Rose, and promptly proceeded to reenact a famous scene from Dr Who which was filmed here...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bet John-H will know the answer. He's THE biggest Dr Who fan I ever met :roll:

I'll try Rhossili Beach near Gower then?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redcliff, near Yaverland Road, Isle of Wight PO36 8QR ?










Oh no, too early, that's the trouble with time traveling, how about Southerndown Beach Ogmore Vale, Bridgend, Wales? Otherwise known as Bad Wolf bay :wink:


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

John-H said:


> Redcliff, near Yaverland Road, Isle of Wight PO36 8QR ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it. Southerndown (also known as Dunraven) Bay, better known in the Doctor Who Universe as Bad Wolf Bay.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Not my turn yet....
But here you go anyway!


----------

